

The right way to check the iOS version in an app - jtbrown
http://roadfiresoftware.com/2014/01/the-right-way-to-check-the-ios-version-in-an-app/

======
jtbrown
I'm here to discuss anything you disagree with or have questions about.

~~~
olgeni
Nice to know - thanks for the heads up!

